

The Perils of Positive Thinking  - DuncanKinney
http://www.unlimitedmagazine.com/2010/06/the-perils-of-positive-thinking/

======
jtbigwoo
You see this tendency creeping into larger Christian churches more and more.
If you can stop swearing, donate more money, avoid sex outside marriage, and
generally focus on your own purity, you'll be happy and enjoy rewards in
heaven. It's perfect for mega-churches and those that aspire to be mega-
churches because they don't have to figure out how to create a meaningful
community out of 5000 attendees. Each attendee is his/her own congregation.

------
pkulak
There's a great book about this called Bright Sided.

------
mrfish
I realized I was reading a post by a moron when I read this.. "Vancouver’s
suicide-inducing winter climate" - Oh you mean the mildest winter climate in
Canada. WTF? Buy an Umbrella!

~~~
danielhodgins
It's not the temperature so much as the chronic lack of sunlight for most of
the winter...

